# Some stuff....



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty dead around here this time of year. Gawk at these and see if the juice gets flowin a little...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I love that first speck mount. Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

They are all very cool in their own ways. I like how you did the foot on the pintail. I'm hoping to bring back a blue and a speck from Canada this year to get mounted. These pics really got my blood flowin' for sure! 

Beautiful work!!! 8)


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Love the pintail :O||:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

"Pretty" & "Dead" in your first sentence really ring true with you post, Mr. Tex. Amazing work as always. I wanna see a really pretty spoonie though. I realize "Pretty" & "Spoonie" aren't always in the same sentence... But seriously, the feathers on a Shovelers back are just as incredible as a Pintail or Widgeon.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Wigeon!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

all downhill after that first pic


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> all downhill after that first pic


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love shooting wigeons but I all so like shooting pinners. nice job there tex one day when I find that happy mallard you will get him.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome art work there Tex! Would love to get a Woody for you to mount. Maybe bring one back from MS this year for you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

The open bill speck is mine & the other speck, snow & blue are my buddies. The specks & blue were Canada birds & the snow was a spring Nebraska hunt. Tex also did a wood duck pair for me. The hen looks so great!! & she had a band on her. The Drake was a bird of the year & Tex made him look good too. Hope to get a mature woody to add to the same mount soon. Thanks again Tex!!!! If you can post up a photo of the woody pair, that hen is amazing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BigMac said:


> The open bill speck is mine & the other speck, snow & blue are my buddies. The specks & blue were Canada birds & the snow was a spring Nebraska hunt. Tex also did a wood duck pair for me. The hen looks so great!! & she had a band on her. The Drake was a bird of the year & Tex made him look good too. Hope to get a mature woody to add to the same mount soon. Thanks again Tex!!!! If you can post up a photo of the woody pair, that hen is amazing!


That hen did turn out nice. She was a nice mature bird. Her little buddy was a bit.....underdeveloped.  Poor little guy lost half his feathers in the wash. But that stuff dont matter. What matters is that it was your first woody and you're happy with it. Get a nice big mature drake to go with the pair and complete the trio. I did take her picture but it just didn't turn out or I would have posted it. sorry. :|

Glad you guys are happy. I love mounting cool stuff like that.


----------



## Riley Dabling (Jan 2, 2011)

You are a master.


----------

